

One and two letter .co.uk, .net.uk, .org.uk, .me.uk domains to be made available - mootothemax
http://www.theregister.co.uk/2010/11/03/nominet_short_domains/

======
workhorse
This title is extremely misleading.

2 letter .co.uk, .net.uk, .org.uk, .me.uk domains are being released.

Which makes them 6 alpha char domains instead of 4.

~~~
mootothemax
_2 letter .co.uk, .net.uk, .org.uk, .me.uk domains are being released._

I should have phrased the title to include the various .uk full domains, and
I've amended it as per your suggestions :)

You're wrong about the two letters though, one letter domains are also being
released. You can see the full (PDF) list here:
[http://www.nominet.org.uk/digitalAssets/46540_domains-to-
be-...](http://www.nominet.org.uk/digitalAssets/46540_domains-to-be-
released.pdf)

~~~
user24
> You can see the full (PDF) list here...

wonder how some of them are already registered, like go.co.uk is owned by
disney apparently

~~~
nodata
www.bt.co.uk too - proves it helps to be well connected.

~~~
user24
but then mc.co.uk is just a holding page...

------
toblender
Can't wait until they have that for .ck

~~~
techbio
a.ck

~~~
xtacy
ha.ck :-)

------
shill
Did not read article. Afraid of seeing naughty words.

~~~
maukdaddy
If you're that easily offended, you probably shouldn't be on the Internet at
all.

